# Just Ordered a Tesla...



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Wireless charger!! Two actually! One for me and one for my lovely wife! 
After much deliberation, we both decided on black. The white is definitely nice as well.

I figured I'd spread the word that these just appeared in the Tesla store under "Lifestyle" in case it tickles anyone's fancy. I imagine they'll be sold out quick! Maybe not "surf board" quick though, lol.

https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/product/apparel/tesla-wireless-charger.html?sku=1479398-00-A


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I knew from the title. 

One negative it’s only 5W wireless charging. Looks very cool though!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I knew from the title.
> 
> One negative it's only 5W wireless charging. Looks very cool though!


I don't even see using/needing it that often, save for longer travel ...once or twice a year perhaps. My wife might get more use out of it than me. Really though it's just a fancy toy that says Tesla on it so I did the "shut up and take my money!" thing with it. Lol. I actually told myself that buying these helps the company, and I listened to myself and even answered emphatically "HELL YEAH!!"

I might have a problem...

Edit: And sorry for the clickbait-ey title.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Really though it's just a fancy toy that says Tesla on it so I did the "shut up and take my money!" thing with it.


This is why I'll probably buy it anyway. I have and never use the Tesla Powerbank for my phone, so why not another


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Hmm, gone? Link takes me to the Tesla shop home page now. Not seeing these anywhere anymore.


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Hmm, gone? Link takes me to the Tesla shop home page now. Not seeing these anywhere anymore.


 Yep


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh hello there!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Follow up to this. I saw a post on TMC stating they were refunded about $16 on their $65 wireless charger. I went to look and sure enough, the two I got had a refund from Tesla for a bit under $32. 

Maybe the wrong price being listed and then having to reimburse so many purchases also had something to do with why it was pulled from the store. I know speculation was they sold out, that could be it too.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’m jelly!

That has to be the fastest delivered Tesla product of all time


----------

